# My secret blues turnaround



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Please subscribe to my youtube channel if you like my work.


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Absolutely love these little blues lessons! Always find ways to try and add them to my playing! Thank you and good work!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

That's a great turnaround, Robert.

Think that probably posted that on your YT channel a few weeks ago, but it is worth repeating.

Many thanks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Geert!


----------

